# Spinning- Silk cocoons



## one more row

I was given several ounces of silk some time ago. Spinning the silk is not a problem, but included with the silk roving was a dozen silk cocoons. I don't know what to do with them, or how to use them. Any suggestions?
Thanks,
One more row


----------



## deenashoemaker

I had spun Silk hankies, I had to get instructions from YouTube.


----------



## mama879

First look at google. Are they degummed you will be able to spin directly from them.
Lower grade cocoons can be degummed. The sericin is removed by simmering the cocoons in water with soap and soda ash; the cocoons then become soft like cotton wool. You can buy degummed cocoons and spin directly from them. Alternatively, degummed cocoons are stretched over a frame to make silk hankies.

https://localandbespoke.com/2014/02/10/what-to-do-with-silk-cocoons-4-spin-degummed-cocoons/

another good fact about the cocoons
http://www.wildfibres.co.uk/html/silk_cocoons.html
Degummed cocoons
Lower grade cocoons can be degummed. The sericin is removed by simmering the cocoons in water with soap and soda ash; the cocoons then become soft like cotton wool. You can buy degummed cocoons and spin directly from them.

Silk hankies to spin. Knitpicks has them to.
http://woolery.com/spinning-fibers/exotics-silk-others/silk-hankies-2-oz-ashland-bay.html

Woolery has them for sale.
http://woolery.com/spinning-fibers/exotics-silk-others/silk-cocoons-bombyx-qty-20.html


----------



## IndigoSpinner

If the cocoons are nice, you can just reel them instead of spinning.

I haven't actually done this, just know it can be done, and have a rough idea of how to do it.

http://www.wormspit.com/silkreeling.htm


----------



## mama879

IndigoSpinner said:


> If the cocoons are nice, you can just reel them instead of spinning.
> 
> I haven't actually done this, just know it can be done, and have a rough idea of how to do it.
> 
> http://www.wormspit.com/silkreeling.htm


Wow that was cool to thanks for sharing.


----------



## wordancer

Double wow, so interesting!


----------



## ilmacheryl

We were in a silk plant in China & they demonstrated how they make a silk comforter. One silk cocoon can be stretched out large enough to make one layer of batting for a king size comforter. I don't know how many went into the comforter that we bought, but it is nice & puffy. Too slippery to actually sleep under, though.


----------



## one more row

Wow!!
Thank you, thank you!, thank you. Sounds like more work than I have time for, but how interesting! One more hobby I don't need at the moment. Could some one use the cocoons I have? I plan to just keep knitting,
One more row


----------



## BirchPoint

Don't know what postage would cost, but I'd love to use the cocoons.


----------



## mama879

BirchPoint said:


> Don't know what postage would cost, but I'd love to use the cocoons.


They are light so I'm thinking just a couple of bucks. When you use them we want to see pictures.


----------



## BirchPoint

As long as everyone is patient!!!! I'll pm you.


----------



## one more row

Birch point,
I don't know how to do this, but if you can find out how to contact me, I will send the cocoons to you, 
Thanks,
One More Row


----------



## BirchPoint

Hi! I sent a private message, if you check that. I'll send another one too, cause that was several days ago!


----------



## mama879

She put her e-mail on this page I deleted it. It is not safe.


----------



## marii

hi just bought degummed silk cocoons.How do I make them into hankies? THANKS Mary


----------



## mama879

marii said:


> hi just bought degummed silk cocoons.How do I make them into hankies? THANKS Mary


Hankies are made by stretching the silk. I'm sure a google search will come up with something for you. I have not done anything with mine yet so do not know how to make the hankies.


----------

